# Douglas Pouch



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Douglas pouch..... I was in agony this week with blood and fluid in my Douglas Pouch...
I was wondering if any one can help me

What is a Douglas Pouch and what is its purpose?

Aparently everyone has then.... most weird... and who in the right mind would call a sack stuck betwwen your buttocks and your baby slot machine after himself??

Lisa


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry for anyone who didnt understand... a baby slot machine is what my dh and me have since tx named my Vagina.... dr puts in dh's chips... and if we are lucky... we hit the jackpot..

Sorry if this offends anyone or is a bit crass.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

LMAO - well I found it funny


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Tinks!

Glad you are feeling better now. Sorry, I have absolutely no idea what a Doulgas Pouch is, but just wanted to say - crass or not - the baby slot machine is blimmin' hillarious! Think my DH will like that one!

Hope someone else can offer more useful info!

Kate x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I too don't know what it is, but also found this so funny   .
Hope you come up with the jackpot soon

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

It doesnt serve any purpose Tinks.

Mel


----------



## maccie (May 11, 2004)

god tinks your even funny when your bruised ;

could it be like the appendix?

Hope we all hit the jackpot soon,


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks girlies xxx
If it dosent serve any use..... how and why could it become full of gunk it really hurt thats all I know!!!

Anyway thanks for your response

Tinks


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Tinks

It's proper name is Pouch of Douglas, rather than the otherway around.  It's basically a bit of space in your innerds between your rectum and your vagina.  Hope this helps, keep in there.

lolly XXXX


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

And in answer to your second question it is he below!

The rectouterine pouch is called the pouch of Douglas after the Scottish anatomist James Douglas (1675-1742) who explored this region of the female body and left his name attached to it!


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Lisa,

 this really had me in stiches   but I agree with you how painful it can be. I have an endo cyst in the pouch of douglas and have been in agony over the past weeks. I had to take HRT to prepare for my FET and this really flared up the cyst. It was like cobble stones in my bum!   But it has no clamed down again, that's probably why I can laugh so much about it now.


----------



## shel121 (Sep 24, 2003)

This is one of the funnist threads i have read! Sorry not regarding your pain but the slot machine and the chips.
I love it. Its a great name!!

My pouch of douglas came up in my investigation report. The doctor said it was remarkable clean. DH got offended as it made out his chip had not reached that far....

pls re read the above and what i have written will make sense and make u laugh...

xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Tinks 

love the baby slot machine - lmao

Clare


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

LISA!
   
OMG!
That really made me laugh!
Sorry to hear you've been in pain honey, hope you're feeling better soon   
Speak soon hon
Take care
Gayn
XXXXXX


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, girls xxx
Glad It mad you smile!!!!!

speak soon


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

One more question does the douglas pouch/ Pouch of douglas have anything to do with affecting pregnancies??

Lisa xxxxx


----------

